# band breaking



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Bands in my slingshot ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24187-bugs-bunny/#entry304198 )

are breaking near the pouch within 50-100 shots. Fork is smooth and have no sharp edges, also I'm wondering if this causes because of too tight knot at pouch end ? I use normal 1mm rope (polyester, or something) bands are 25-20 mm tapered


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Picture of it


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that braided string is abrading the rubber. I would try tying with strips of theraband and see if it lasts longer.


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Hmm Didn't even thought using tbg for tying.. That will maybe work thanks !

E: It's the lower one which breaks first, and if the string is abrading, should it abrad the upper band too ? just thinking :hmm: Anyway I will give tbg try as tying material.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size ammo are you using? You may be over banded with double tapered TBG. There is a balance and matching needed between bands and ammo. More rubber does't always equate to more speed.


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Yes, it can be little oversized, I don't know (yet) which one is OP, which one not. 

Ammo is 12mm steelball. bands are 23cm free but tied about 18-19 ? and my draw length 95cm.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

your bands may not be long enough and you may be stretching them to much.


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Next time I will do:

More length to bands
Tie them with tbg
not to shoot incorrect ammo

Hope those will get me to 100-200 shots ^_^


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

I had the same problem, and i dont know who to fix it. Even when i cut straight bands they broke after meaby 50 shots. Later i will make a picture.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't use Polyester. Try using 100% cotton Kite string or Crochet string (#3).


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

You may be tying it too tight so it cuts into the bands while shooting. My right band always breaks first as well. It's been doing that for 50 years and I've never been able to figure it out. And it doesn't matter what stock or how I shoot, always the right side. Mine do last for hundreds of shots though.


----------



## Mevert (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeap i have the same problem draco, always on right break first. Meaby i pull bands to much ? If i dont figure what am i doing wrong i change slingshot for bows...


----------

